# Spelling of HD DVD in title of section



## JerryDelColliano (Aug 24, 2008)

Not to nit pick as a newbie here but I am 99.9999% sure HD DVD has no dash.

Just an FYI...

j


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Where do you see a dash? :whistling:


----------



## JerryDelColliano (Aug 24, 2008)

HD DVD is spelled with a dash on the main page of the forum before you get to all of the threads.

Sorry to nitpick.

j


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't see it... :rubeyes:

Are you wearing your glasses???


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

Yup--on the home page in the left-hand column of Site Navigation items.

And Jerry, you're not sorry to nitpic; if you were, you wouldn't. Welcome to the 'Error-Correctists' Club'. :yay:

PS. It's a hyphen, not a dash.


----------

